# Diagnosis:  Asymmetrical Gluteal Crease



## angelat2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Please help?  My doctor has been writting in a diagnosis of "Asymmetrical Gluteal Crease"  on some of our babies.  I can not find anything in the ICD-9 book that even comes close.   782.9 is the only thing I can come up with and I am afraid that is to broad for insurance to pay.

Thanks,
Angela Thomas, CPC
Pediatrics


----------

